# Nimi Creek



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Is this worth fishing for anything? It's obviously not a very large creek, but looks like a place I could pass some time catching chubs and small smallmouth during the winter months with maggots and a float. Anyone ever fish it? Are there any specific species to target?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

as a kid I grew up on the creek spangler rd, under the rt 62 bridge from under the bridge north there was some nice holes. now were talking 55yrs back every time I go over the rt 62 bridge you can see that quick S turn in the creek known as the girls swiming hole . there was bass ,gills ,chubs, and cats back then.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

In the late 60's and early 70's we rode our bikes from Fairmount to the creek. We fished from Spangler clear up to the radio station on Middlebranch. Plenty of chubs and rockbass. Occasional largemouth or blue gill too. Learned how to fly fish there too. (Learned to stay away from trees too.)


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

A couple years ago, I was trying to cast net some bait not far downstream from the lake and ended up with a 28' walleye.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Are we talking about Nimisila Creek or Nimishillen Creek?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I was talking Mimishillen. off rt 62 clear to middlebranch.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> I was talking Nimishillen. off rt 62 clear to middlebranch.


Me too! Close to the intersection of Rt 62 and Harrisburgh Rd.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

this is a little spooky seems some of us might have crossed paths in our younger yrs. I know snake and I have. I lived at the cross rd of harrisburg and spangler. big brown house. grew up in the creek . I can remember when the spangler bridge was wood.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Cheese,

I have caught chubs, suckers, shiners, SM bass, LM bass, bluegill, bullhead, channel cats, carp, and even a couple of brown trout out of Nimishillen Creek. The only thing of any size that I've encountered are the carp, which I've caught up to ~ 10 lbs.

- Dave


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

The "Gravel Pit" that sits on the west side of Harmont Ave harbors all of the species mentioned above. The Nimishillen runs right through it. As a kid, this water was pretty much off limits, at least from shore because it was a working mine. Now it is mostly residential and they are not as strict as some residents I read about on here.

There are several spots that you can fish from shore, but a boat is the way to go. I have a friend there with a launch that I can use, but if you have a yak or a canoe, you are good to go from the bridge on the north end.

The water depth in that area runs as deep as 60' by the way. Not too shabby for a creek!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

used to walk up the creek and swim in the pit, AH too be young again.[I,d do it all over but more often. I,d love to put my 16ft lowe on there and troll.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

I live just below the lake (central lake) have fished it in the past out of a boat, prob 4 times and it has a good L.M. population, been a few years since I have fished it but the main lake is 30 to 35 foot deep, as you go out of the lake down stream side there is a 80 foot hole..


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Guys,

I never knew about the gravel pit in the creek. Do you guys ever run accross northern pike in there? I've caught plenty of Pike in the Tusc River and Sandy Creek. Since Nimishillen connects to these, it would seem possible to have pike in the creek. I'm thinking that they could grow quite nicely in an area with 60 depth.

- Dave


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

if you go north on harmont [behind K mart it,ll dead end turn left theres a bridge it flows right into the pit.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I was talking about the creek that runs down through Canton, Ohio. I think I've run by this a few times in Memorial park and have seen people fishing it. It's not very big at all and has a catch and release pond in the area. I just thought I'd see if it's worth walking in the off months or during a warm spell in the winter. Looks like it would be prime for chubs and small smallies, nothing to write home about, but something to cure the itch while waiting to get the boat back out!


----------



## Dontablack330 (Apr 8, 2021)

I know I'm late, but my dad use to bring me here round the '90s . I've caught Bluegill and a monster largemouth bass as a kid. There were a lot of dirt bikers in the distance.

I'm just moving back to Ohio after 13yrs in Nyc. I don't remember where my dad took me, going thru the woods there. Any good suggestions where to enter or holes where their hitting.


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

If you can get on the pit there’s a 30ft hump with 60 to 70ft around it used to get jumbo perch off it with a crappie rig and minnows that was in the 60s thur 80s I probably know some of you guys I lived at middlebranch and easton


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

viking said:


> If you can get on the pit there’s a 30ft hump with 60 to 70ft around it used to get jumbo perch off it with a crappie rig and minnows that was in the 60s thur 80s I probably know some of you guys I lived at middlebranch and easton


Yup! That hump is directly under the high tension power line that runs across the lake. It is where the scoop was unable to dredge as deep due to that power line. The fish hold tight onto the upstream side of that hump in large schools.

The channel on the west side mid lake near the church property has a nice structure as well, but it is more like 3 or 4 feet. I think it was the original creek bank. Occasionally a resident will stick a flag into it as to warn boaters of the danger.


----------

